# Digital coaxial audio splitter??



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's my situation: I have an older Onyko A/V receiver with one digital coaxial input (the optical input is broken). I have 2 components with digital coaxial outputs (dvd player & directv receiver) that I would like to utilize. Is there such a thing as a simple, inexpensive "2 inputs to 1 output" adaptor, cord or switch that would work for me & still maintain the digital sound integrity? It seems to me that this would be quite easy but I can't seem to find such a product. I've seen many simple optical splitters but not coaxial. Thanks a lot.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I do believe that any A/V switch would work, you would just need an adapter to convert the 75ohm connector to RCA on the ends where it connects to the switcher.
I hope someone will confirm this as I am not 100% sure of this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I just wanted to follow up...I bought a 2 dollar rca y-splitter at home depot (of all places) & everything is working great. My A/V receiver coax input is now split into 2 to receive my DirecTV receiver & DVD player. I just hit DVD or TV on the receiver's remote (each are set to Coax), depending on what I'm watching. The sound is awesome on each. Thanks again.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, should have worked, and thanks to you playing the guinea pig, now we know it does for a fact. Enjoy your system.


----------

